# How Do I Start?



## forhorsmn (Jul 22, 2007)

I love the pet T that I have, and the fact that I'm moving to Texas will give me plenty of chances to go hunt for more. The problem I'm having is how to go about it.
What equipment do I need?
What is the best time of year?
How do I get over my fear of holding them???:8o (Yes, it still freaks me out)
How do I get over my fear of holding them??? (Do you see how bad it is)


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 22, 2007)

forhorsmn said:


> I love the pet T that I have, and the fact that I'm moving to Texas will give me plenty of chances to go hunt for more. The problem I'm having is how to go about it.
> What equipment do I need?
> What is the best time of year?
> How do I get over my fear of holding them???:8o (Yes, it still freaks me out)
> How do I get over my fear of holding them??? (Do you see how bad it is)


where are you moving to. that may limit the answers. and as to getting over your fear of holding them, just do it lol
You can call me up when you get here and ill go wiht you and help.


----------



## forhorsmn (Jul 22, 2007)

We'll be moving to Muenster. I've been told it's about 60 miles north of Dallas.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 22, 2007)

hmmm i havent a clue about Ts that far north. I can generally find them south of there lol


----------

